# Having trouble with Muay Thai



## Chaos28 (Aug 6, 2008)

Im new to Muay Thai and I started taking classes just to learn the art and to have fun. Unfortunately that is not the case, sure I am slowly learning a few things but all fun has been lost. The gym I go to seems to be training me to fight... not to learn the art itself. My second class we were already with partners and Thai pads when I havent the slightest clue how to even throw basic strikes. This would be fine if everything was not so fast paced, each class now we go over 5-8 combos in one hour and then burn outs at the end of class. I usually walk out thinking man I suck rather than I learned this and I learned that. Im have lost all confidence in myself to be able to do this and I am wondering if anyone has had this same problem and if there are any solutions I could work towards. Not sure if its the school or myself but Im beginning to think Im not cut out for Muay Thai, I loved it at first but after I realized I'm not really learning the art I am having trouble even getting myself to go. Is this how training is usually done??


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 6, 2008)

The "art" of muay thai is fighting; while it has roots that go elsewhere, it's more boxing/kickboxing than "artistic" martial arts.

But if you feel you aren't being taught how to do what you're being told to do -- talk to the coach/kru/instructror.  If they won't address your concerns, go somewhere else.  If you're not having fun -- go somewhere else.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Aug 6, 2008)

Chaos28 said:


> Im new to Muay Thai and I started taking classes just to learn the art and to have fun. Unfortunately that is not the case, sure I am slowly learning a few things but all fun has been lost. The gym I go to seems to be training me to fight... not to learn the art itself. My second class we were already with partners and Thai pads when I havent the slightest clue how to even throw basic strikes. This would be fine if everything was not so fast paced, each class now we go over 5-8 combos in one hour and then burn outs at the end of class. I usually walk out thinking man I suck rather than I learned this and I learned that. Im have lost all confidence in myself to be able to do this and I am wondering if anyone has had this same problem and if there are any solutions I could work towards. Not sure if its the school or myself but Im beginning to think Im not cut out for Muay Thai, I loved it at first but after I realized I'm not really learning the art I am having trouble even getting myself to go. Is this how training is usually done??



People often think there is a "martial" side to martial arts - the fighting side.

They also think there is an "art" side of martial arts - the spiritual side that has a totality not to be found in the fighting side.

THIS IS ABSOLUTELY FALSE.

The confusion is over the word "art."

People see that word and think it means the same thing as in "art class" - if you color outside the lines, it is personal expression, and even that is ok.  Because it is art: how you do it is good for you - how I do it is good for me.

BUT THAT IS NOT WHAT "ART" MEANS IN "MARTIAL ARTS" AT ALL.

The kind of art in "martial art" is the kind in the phrase "arts and sciences."

In this usage, the word means "the ability to get a result in the physical world from an internal skill."

THE ABILITY TO GET A RESULT.

And that IS the fighting side of martial arts.  So, basically, FIGHTING *IS* MARTIAL ART.

And if your teacher has you training to fight, you are at the right place!

CONGRATULATIONS!

SO HANG IN THERE - some things can ONLY BE LEARNED BY DOING - and Fighting is one of them!

Keep hitting the pads and you'll get better - don't worry about whether you "suck" or not - that is purely an internal judgement that has no reality in the context you are using it.

Hang in there!


----------



## Chaos28 (Aug 6, 2008)

I have always had trouble with self esteem and self confidence and I assume that is what is bringing me down so much. I just to figure out how to focus more in class instead of thinking that everyone is watching me and thinking what the hell is he doing here... Thanks fellas


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 6, 2008)

Chaos28 said:


> I have always had trouble with self esteem and self confidence and I assume that is what is bringing me down so much. I just to figure out how to focus more in class instead of thinking that everyone is watching me and thinking what the hell is he doing here... Thanks fellas


If you're worried about everyone watching you -- you ain't training hard enough!


----------



## Wayney_Boy (Aug 10, 2008)

I won't suggest quiting something you're into...then you could possibly feel like a failure for doing so...I would find another gym or like it's been said talk to your instructor...good luck


----------



## thaistyle (Aug 11, 2008)

Remember muay thai is a fighting style, whether it be modern ring sport muay thai or the older styles.  You should definitely be learning basics and having fun though.


----------



## ..n.. (Aug 13, 2008)

Don't worry so much.  It will take time to get used to doing pad work-holding and hitting.  Be sure to write down the combos you do after class and shadow box them a bit on a off day.  I sucked at everything for the first six months of training and have seen experienced fighters (non Muay Thai) look awkward while getting used to the feel of MT training.   You can always slow down on the pads to get a feel for things and ask your partner for a few pointers during rounds as well.


----------



## Skpotamus (Aug 14, 2008)

One thing my first instructor told me was that if you weren't good at something it didn't mean there was something wrong with you, it just meant that you'd only get better the more you practiced.  

Everybody sucks when they first start no matter how much we don't like to think about it.  Everybody is nervous and feels self conscious, esepcially when you see people your age or younger that have been training for a few years do things you can't.  Just stick with it and watch yourself improve.  It helps a lot of people to keep a training diary.  Write down the things you're working on and how you felt about them.  Keep up with this, make it part of your training routine.  

A few months down the road, go back and read through your journal again, I can guarantee you'll be surprised at how hard you thought things were and how much you just weren't getting that flows without you thinking about it now.  It really helps you track your progress and boost your self esteem.  

Muay Thai is a true martial art.  It's trained live and against resistance in everything it does so you learn to apply everything from the start.  You won't be stuck with cryptic patterns and "secret" techniques and figureing out what they are and how to use them.  Everything you learn from the very start is useful and with a little practice, can be applied in real fights, be they in a ring, a cage or an alley.  

Hang in there and keep us posted


----------



## Slihn (Aug 17, 2008)

Chaos28 said:


> Im new to Muay Thai and I started taking classes just to learn the art and to have fun. Unfortunately that is not the case, sure I am slowly learning a few things but all fun has been lost. The gym I go to seems to be training me to fight... not to learn the art itself. My second class we were already with partners and Thai pads when I havent the slightest clue how to even throw basic strikes. This would be fine if everything was not so fast paced, each class now we go over 5-8 combos in one hour and then burn outs at the end of class. I usually walk out thinking man I suck rather than I learned this and I learned that. Im have lost all confidence in myself to be able to do this and I am wondering if anyone has had this same problem and if there are any solutions I could work towards. Not sure if its the school or myself but Im beginning to think Im not cut out for Muay Thai, I loved it at first but after I realized I'm not really learning the art I am having trouble even getting myself to go. Is this how training is usually done??


 

It sounds like you may need to consider another school . That school sounds like it is geared toward already seasoned fighters. Do they have a beginners class?


----------



## Chaos28 (Aug 22, 2008)

No begginers class, mixed with new people and experienced. One of the MMA fighters is actually going to be on The Ultimate Fighter 8 coming up. Thanks for everyones input... it is a tremendous help to read. I will keep you posted


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 22, 2008)

Try another gym.

Different environments suit different people, even if the place you are training at is a great gym with great coaches, it might just not suit you.  Perhaps there is another place that will.

Above all else training should be enjoyable, otherwise you won't stick with it.  So if its not enjoyable, something in there isn't right for you.  Maybe that place will end up right for you in 6-months, maybe another place will be right for you for as long as you train.


----------



## Jay@NajaMuayThai (Aug 23, 2008)

Chaos28 said:


> Im new to Muay Thai and I started taking classes just to learn the art and to have fun. Unfortunately that is not the case, sure I am slowly learning a few things but all fun has been lost. The gym I go to seems to be training me to fight... not to learn the art itself. My second class we were already with partners and Thai pads when I havent the slightest clue how to even throw basic strikes. This would be fine if everything was not so fast paced, each class now we go over 5-8 combos in one hour and then burn outs at the end of class. I usually walk out thinking man I suck rather than I learned this and I learned that. Im have lost all confidence in myself to be able to do this and I am wondering if anyone has had this same problem and if there are any solutions I could work towards. Not sure if its the school or myself but Im beginning to think Im not cut out for Muay Thai, I loved it at first but after I realized I'm not really learning the art I am having trouble even getting myself to go. Is this how training is usually done??


 

Dont give up my friend, I felt the same way you did in the beginning and I started learning Muay Thai after practicing Karate for 6 yrs and I had all the old habits, so it was hard when I would throw 9-10 combos but remember always that power comes with technique and go slow, may be practice what you learned after the class and most importantly don't get discouraged looking at people who you feel are doing better than you, rather focus on yourself and this way you will learn much faster...KEEP THE FIRE BURNING...good luck


----------



## Reno Fury (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Chaos, Im pretty new to Muay Thai myself. Im coming from Go JU Ryu so everything I learned there I have to unlearn here. The blocks are different the kicks are different, the stance is different. Everything. When I first got in there, i felt like everything was fast paced, and that i wasnt really instructed on proper technique the first 2 weeks or so, but I just observed other people. Asked questions. I asked, whats the proper stance, how do you throw a knee correctly. I researched the art on my own...and as the class goes on i learn more and ask the instructor questions. Muay Thai is combat man, and you sort of get thrown in with the wolves. Its not like your basic karate class where they go over stance and technique for a month and then teach you how to fight. Muay Thai is very very different and very very deadly. Just wait till you start getting kicked and kneed, it feels like your legs are gonna fall off. BUt your body will get conditioned to take those hits...Good Luck


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 14, 2008)

Muay Thai is a ring art, this is how it is trained, you WILL get better from this kind of training, just be paitent and dont be so hard on yourself.  Everybody has to learn from the beginning.  Those people that are telling you to look for another gym are mistaken, training in both Canada and Thailand this is how they train, really... it's the Thai way, you will get less explanation and less actual lesson in Thailand.  You are doing basic combos and strikes on the pads, this is the begginer training, there is not alot to Muay Thai, there is just mastering the few techniques and the strategies by doing it over and over.  Maybe it's not the best way to hold your hand through it and gently pump up your confidence baby step by baby step but it works and you will learn.  Coming from Tae Kwon Do I remember the biggest problem was changing the way I did the basic turning kick, no matter how many times the instructor explained it to me it took me 6 months of regular training and then suddenly I was doing the kick perfectly after trying thousands of times.  My instructor shouted YES! across the room at me the first time he saw it, I practically jumped out of my shorts I was so startled, the guy never rose his voice for anything usually.


----------

